# Another E-8 B-Unit Complete



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of my latest addition to my fleet of E-8's. I am going to make a second one in UP for myself also. [/b]

















@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RJ needs one !!! 

He's building a nice UP streamliner from what I heard! 

Looking good as always Rex! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow that came out nice.......

Nicky could use a NYC one if your not mad at me any more........








You know im sensative










I know I know NYC didnt have any but i would run them on my RR









Must be able to run on DCC though........... 


O ya..... Those SD-45s are filthy....

If you run them once and a while the dirt will blow off.......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hel'll leave the Aristo socket inside... no sweat Nick. 

Oh, contact Jonathan for those goodies you needed: *[url]http://www.rctrains.com/*[/url]

He's on the west coast.

Greg

p.s. is there heat yet?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Dec 2010 03:37 PM 
Hel'll leave the Aristo socket inside... no sweat Nick. 

Oh, contact Jonathan for those goodies you needed: *[url]http://www.rctrains.com/*[/url]

He's on the west coast.

Greg

p.s. is there heat yet? 


Thanks Greg i will call him.

Yup heat is on now thank God.......

And thanks for all the help on the phone today









Reversing loop is going to be cool........


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work Rex.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job Rex! As always!

So do ya have the fronts yet?

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen that someplace before????


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks great Rex... BUT what’s that lurking under those auspicious red rags? 

Please check your PM 

Michael


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bubba,*
* Yes I have them here for you.I was going to send you a message tonight anyway, telling you I had them apart. 
Just finished the B-unit last night.

Thanks Rex *
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
Those dirty SD-45's are very weathered. Thats not the way any of my other trains look. I like them. I got those that way, they are famous engines. I got them from the original owner.

They came all the way from Nebraska.

Michael, 
I bought that in a weak moment, I bought the very first one that St.Aubins sold when they first came out. Rex 

Re-arranged (this & the previous one) to remove the slider for page width. bty Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool! I need another project that I can post.

Look'in good!

Bubba


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Yep sure would go nicely with my UP pass train







. Just need a lone. I really do not know how you find anything in that shop Rex?









Yep Nick when Rex get done all you have to do is drop in your QSI and your good to go. Later RJD


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 

I am pretty sure the NYC had passenger E-7Bs. Only the "purist of the pure" would object to an E-8 substitute; and that's not typical of you 1:29 guys anyway. Offer Rex a pile of the money you are saving by buying "distressed" hoppers instead of new ones. Unmarked bills without cocaine residue (oh, I forgot, those are nonexistent). 

Rex 

Exquisite work. I like it a lot. I just got lucky that MTH made B units for the 1:32 Daylight PAs. 

Regards


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex,
Great looking B-Unit. How did you get that shade of UP yellow paint color?

Tommy







Rio Gracie


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tommy,*
* I didn't, that is the original paint, just a small seem in the middle. I have so far managed to get real close on the UP gray paint for another project. I mite try to match the yellow some time. I have been able to match the Aristo B&O color. Matching the factory paint can be done, it just takes awhile to get it real close. Thanks, Rex*
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

